# resume CPC



## rondamorris (Sep 17, 2012)

Ronda Hoffman
219 Lee Road Dickson, TN 37055
(615)838-2763
rondahoffman@hotmail.com

Objective
To obtain a position with a well-respected, successful company in which my experience and knowledge will help me excel in any and all challenges the position may present.

Licensure: CPhT (Certified Pharmacy Technician), CPC (Certified Professional Coder)

Experience
06/2011 to present	Reimbursement Healthcare Management

 I worked as a contract employee for billing, coding and collections. Worked accounts for Cardiology, OB/GYN, Pediaitrics, Podiatry, General Practice, Internal Medicine, Chiropractic Medicine and DME.
Maintained knowledge of HCPCS/ICD-9/CPT coding and specific carrier requirements/knowledge through the use of billing websites, AAPC magazines and bulletins. Educate physician's of medical necessity for procedures and drug given in the office Run reports monthly for MD and office manager of billed, collected, written off amounts as well as insurance balances vs patient balances.

6/11/07 to 4/2011		Tennessee Oncology			Nashville, TN
			Front Office/Registrars- Registrar floater
Travel among various clinic sites throughout Middle Tennessee as needed. Complete hospital grids for each MD in clinic for hospital visits and assure correct codes are used. Obtain referrals required by the insurance carrier for patient visits (including OON) by reviewing appointment schedules two weeks ahead.   Pre-certify Physician orders. Coordinates and communicates information required or requested by Patient Accounting within the mandated timeframe. (Hospital grids, study forms, change of insurance ect.) Maintain up-to date and complete documentation on patient's accounts on follow up or ongoing transactions at all times. Maintain current knowledge of drug and insurance carrier requirements to stay abreast of drug information. Responsible for patient assistance coordination with the PAS department and communicate with clinical staff to coordinate treatment plan requirements for indigent drug. 

			Patient Accounting-Commercial Collector
 Work an A/R of 3-4 million. Work every account in the assigned AR in the 60+ day categories. Review EOBs within a two-week turnaround. Document accurate collection activity in the collection tracking notes.  Evaluate status of accounts and prioritize collection action (letters, phone calls, staff assistance).  Call on outstanding balances due from carriers in a timely manner. Respond to incoming telephone or mail inquiries in a prompt, timely manner. Complete write-off adjustment forms for accounts needing necessary adjustments and turned in to Team Leader with appropriate documentation attached.  Maintain collection logs for distribution to other teams for use in identifying areas needing attention/correction. Advise Team Leader of any unusual collection accounts as they become delinquent or are in question.  Prepare daily user reports for Team Leader review and filing along with appropriate notes/documentation.  Work with Registrars and other staff to gather necessary information for proper account work/collection activity.  Maintain a complete understanding of HCPCS/ICD/CPT oncology coding and specific carrier requirements/knowledge.

6/06 to 01/07			Med Vance Institute			Nashville, TN
Healthcare Career Instructor
Taught in various programs with in the Medical field: Pharmacy Technician, Billing & Coding, Surgical Technician, Medical Assistant.  Some courses taught: Anatomy and Physiology, Medical terminology, Basic Math, CPR and first aid plus others.
Prepared lesson plans, prepared course syllabi, prepared and administered test, monitored student's attendance, advised students to keep them on path of success, recorded grades in a timely manner, participated in teacher in-services. Manage classroom of 25-30 students.

11/04 to 1/06			Sleep Care Solutions			Nashville, TN
Medicare Biller/Collector
Prepared claims for all Medicare patients, assured correct codes were billed to assure correct payment. Submit all claims electronically or paper in a timely manner. Collected accounts receivable for three different companies. Took aged A/R from $560,000 to $28,000 for one company in a six month period, took aged A/R from $210,000 to $10,000 for another company and took ages A/R from $80,000 to $7,000 for the other company. Every appeal done was paid.

08/02 to 11/04			Infusion Partners			Nashville, TN
Reimbursement Specialist, Pharmacy technician
Reimbursement Specialist(Billing/Coding)
Prepared claims, assured correct codes were billed to assure correct payment. Submit all claims electronically or paper in a timely manner. Researches any error claims and makes necessary corrections for clean claim production and submission on an as needed basis.  Collected accounts receivable from $80,000 to $5,000 in 90 days.  Verified data by conferring with appropriate agency and/or external personnel on a daily basis.  Reviews accounts receivable on a daily basis and performs follow-up on delinquent accounts according to established policies and procedures. Recommends departmental/agency corrective action as required. Receives, investigates, and responds to inquiries from payers' and/or agencies concerning accounts receivable activity according to established polices and procedures on a regular basis. Maintains and develops accounts receivable schedules to track issues and resolutions for ease of reporting on a monthly basis. Resolve all customer requests, inquiries, and concerns in an expedient and respectful manner. 
Pharmacy Technician
Safely prepare I.V. admixtures and other medications for patients, maintain an accurate and organized record of all transactions occurring in the mixing room. Mixes drugs correctly as ordered by physician. Mixes chemotherapy only under the vertical flow hood following sterile technique. Affixes label to the syringe or IV bag containing the medication. Handwrites the number of milliliters of drug in the syringe or bag, and places the vials with the bag for the pharmacist to check. Assists the pharmacy staff, as necessary, with the stocking of supplies, clinic organization, receiving and tracking of all pharmaceutical shipments, clean-up, etc.

Education
Jacksonville State University						Jacksonville, AL
Bachelor of Science Degree	Biology and Chemistry			1991

U.S. Army Academy of Health Sciences					Ft. Sam Houston, TX
Advanced Individual Training	Pharmacy Technician School		1/86 to 5/86
Coursework: Acquired a working knowledge of drugs, their sources, preparations, uses, incompatibilities, and doses, pharmaceutical symbols and terms, and storage, control procedures and dispensing procedures performed under the supervision of a pharmacist or physician.

U.S. Army Academy of Health Sciences					Ft. Sam Houston, TX
Advanced Individual Training	Medical Specialist School			10.85 to 12/85
Coursework: Administers emergency treatment in the field; assists with out-patient and in-patient care; maintains health records and clinical files; assists with nursing care of patients including medical examinations; takes and records temperature, pulse, respiration, and blood pressure; applies and removes surgical, wound, or skin dressings; collects and prepares specimens for analysis; assists in clinic and dispensary; performs routine admission tests; administers immunizations; assists with treatment of patients with common diseases; provides emergency treatment, assist with triage of mass casualties; performs duties related to emergency.

Junior Leadership Course, 1989						Ft. McClellan, AL
Three-week course to train soldiers for future leadership roles in the Army.


----------

